
No, I have no side code projects to show you - Sandman
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-have-side-code-projects-show-you-ezekiel-buchheit?trk=hp-feed-article-title-share
======
therealidiot
Can't even view without having (and being signed into) a LinkedIn account :(

It seems to be listed on Google but it doesn't work from there either,
LinkedIn should get de-listed for this kind of shit. Cached view works though

